# How to remove steam updates (for left for dead 2)



## aara0123

Ok, so I was installing left for dead 2 today and the game was updating first, no big deal right?

Until I realized the update was 10 GIGS????

My problem is I simply do not have that much hard disk space left to let the update finish, is there anyway to remove this update from steam?


----------



## awildgoose

To stop steam from updating Left 4 Dead 2 (can also do this to any other game) you go into your Steam Library, right-click on Left 4 Dead 2 and go into Properties.
Once in Properties go to the UPDATES tab and in the dropdown box choose 
"Do not automatically update this game".

After doing that is will not update. The thing is, most steam games require you to update to the latest version to play, which can be quite annoying. I don't know how to get by that though.


----------



## linkin

Play in offline mode?


----------



## aara0123

linkin said:


> Play in offline mode?



Tried that but Steam throws an error message saying "unable to syncronize" or "our servers are busy at the moment", even with automatic updates disabled.


----------



## Aastii

aara0123 said:


> Tried that but Steam throws an error message saying "unable to syncronize" or "our servers are busy at the moment", even with automatic updates disabled.



Close Steam

Go to your steam folder, default path on Win Vista/7:

C:\Program Files\Steam

If on a 64 bit OS, it is the same except with Program Files(x86) instead of just Program Files.

Delete the ClientRegistry.BLOB file and then restart Steam, let it recreate the file, this can take a couple of minutes, and then try offline mode again


----------



## Shane

I would honestly not recommend disabling updates,They are there for a reason!

And like mentioned,most steam games require you to update to the latest version to play.

The updates might be that big because of additional new maps etc...ive not played for a long time so im not sure if any new ones have come out though.


----------



## aara0123

Aastii said:


> Close Steam
> 
> Go to your steam folder, default path on Win Vista/7:
> 
> C:\Program Files\Steam
> 
> If on a 64 bit OS, it is the same except with Program Files(x86) instead of just Program Files.
> 
> Delete the ClientRegistry.BLOB file and then restart Steam, let it recreate the file, this can take a couple of minutes, and then try offline mode again



Worked like a charm thanks :good:!


----------

